# Open Horse Show Wills Point Texas September 19



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

Open Horse Show Belt Buckle Series, Saturday, September 19, 2009, Wills Point, Texas: NFCC He Reigns Arena near Turner Hayden exit on I-20 (on the service road on the South Side of I-20 and the East side of Turner Hayden). Show office opens at 9 a.m. Classes begin at 9:30 a.m.

Leadline, Walk/Whoa, Walk/Jog, Walk/Jog/Lope, Western, English, Halter, Hunter Hack with Jumps, Driving, Trail, Egg & Spoon, Bareback $10 Bill, Costume. Something for all ages and levels of horses and riders.

$8 per class or $40 per horse to show all day. Ribbons 1st - 5th and high point trophy at the end of the show. Negative coggins required for all horses. Concession stand available. Please call Carrie, 214-669-0911 if you have any questions. We hope to see you there!


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

We are receiving lots of blessed rain for which we are most thankful. The arena is too soggy for a show, so the NFCC He Reigns Arena Open Horse Show has been rain dated to October 17.

We hope this does not pose an imposition and look forward to seeing you on Saturday, October 17, 2009. Have a wonderful week!


----------

